# Iron Man



## phat78boy

So what did everyone think of Iron Man? 

It was done better then I expected. Downey did a great acting job and actually made the movie IMHO. The gadgets and tech were very good also. Not a spoiler, but make sure to stay thru the credits.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

phat78boy said:


> but make sure to stay thru the credits.


Isn't that a given now?


----------



## phat78boy

Earl Bonovich said:


> Isn't that a given now?


It sure seems like it. Even on movies I would think there is no way they would put something after, they do. Gotta get you to watch the credits somehow I guess.


----------



## RobertE

About 85% of the people (ie, teens) left as the credits started rolling. My friend started to get up. I told him, you know better than that, sit down and wait to the VERY end. When the credits were over and that last scene came up the remaining people went nuts. :grin:

I'll give it a 8/10. A little slow in spots, but not too bad. Just a tad long. SFX were great, and I too think that Downy did a very good job as Stark.


----------



## JM Anthony

I thought it was a great flick. Downey owns it, but I really liked the chemistry between him and Gwyneth Paltrow. 

John


----------



## Steve615

We enjoyed the movie.The special effects were great,Robert Downey,Jr. seems to have been a good pick for the Tony Stark role.I liked the Stan Lee cameo,where Downey called him "Hef" as he passed by him.We went to a drive-in theater to see the movie in our area,and ended up getting to see it for free.As the credits were rolling at the end of the movie,whoever was in charge of the projector stopped the film before getting to see the extra footage at the end of it. :nono2: 
I had a talk with the owner/manager at the theater,asking why did they stop the film before it was actually over.He claimed that he didn't know of the extra footage at the end of the film.As we were talking,a couple of other customers came in complaining about the same thing.He apologized for the mistake and gave us a full refund.  
We ended up seeing it for free,but got the short end of the stick in regards to the bonus scene at the end of it.
Note:Could someone send a PM in regards to the scene after the credits of the movie?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

On the not-watching-the-credits front... I've always hated theaters that turn up the lights (some even close the curtains or stop the projector) and hated rude people that would stand up in front of my seat so I couldn't stay and watch.

It is an interesting conundrum because we live in a society where people (including movie goers) demand credit where credit is due... "I want credit when I do something"... but then run at the first opportunity not to watch credits. I suspect even folks who are in the movie credits don't watch other movie credits!

Now back to the movie...

I haven't seen it yet... plan on buying it when it comes available to buy... but I thought from day one Downey was perfect for Stark. Anyone familiar with the comics knows of the history Stark has of alcoholism and problems it causes in his comic-life and the resulting often lack of living up to his potential. Besides an uncanny resemblance physically and facially to many illustrations of Stark in comics over the years, Downey himself has actually lived through years of drug abuse that resulted in wasting his own potential as an actor. In many ways Downey IS Tony Stark.


----------



## dmspen

Saw it Friday night and thought it was pretty good. Not a heart pounder like Transformers, but thoroughly enjoyable. 

Talked to some people on Sunday who also saw it Friday and DID NOT stay until the end. They had no idea about the extra... 

Now they have to see it again.


----------



## paulman182

dmspen said:


> Saw it Friday night and thought it was pretty good. Not a heart pounder like Transformers, but thoroughly enjoyable.
> 
> Talked to some people on Sunday who also saw it Friday and DID NOT stay until the end. They had no idea about the extra...
> 
> Now they have to see it again.


If it's not better than Transformers, I'm in for a big letdown...


----------



## phat78boy

paulman182 said:


> If it's not better than Transformers, I'm in for a big letdown...


Its a different story. I liked Transformers more the first time I saw it, but that doesn't mean Iron Man was bad. If you like the comic book movies, you'll most likely enjoy this one a lot.


----------



## phat78boy

HDMe said:


> On the not-watching-the-credits front... I've always hated theaters that turn up the lights (some even close the curtains or stop the projector) and hated rude people that would stand up in front of my seat so I couldn't stay and watch.
> 
> It is an interesting conundrum because we live in a society where people (including movie goers) demand credit where credit is due... "I want credit when I do something"... but then run at the first opportunity not to watch credits. I suspect even folks who are in the movie credits don't watch other movie credits!
> 
> Now back to the movie...
> 
> I haven't seen it yet... plan on buying it when it comes available to buy... but I thought from day one Downey was perfect for Stark. Anyone familiar with the comics knows of the history Stark has of alcoholism and problems it causes in his comic-life and the resulting often lack of living up to his potential. Besides an uncanny resemblance physically and facially to many illustrations of Stark in comics over the years, Downey himself has actually lived through years of drug abuse that resulted in wasting his own potential as an actor. In many ways Downey IS Tony Stark.


Yea, a lot of reviewers were actually wondering if Downey was acting or just being himself. Somethings you can never live down. Either way, he did a great job on the movie and I personally hope he does another.


----------



## phat78boy

For those interested, Iron Man 2 got green lighted today. They also listed the launches of Thor, Captain America and The Avengers.

http://www.maxconsole.net/?mode=news&newsid=27421


----------



## Steve615

phat78boy said:


> For those interested, Iron Man 2 got green lighted today. They also listed the launches of Thor, Captain America and The Avengers.
> 
> http://www.maxconsole.net/?mode=news&newsid=27421


Thanks for the link/info.It looks like Marvel will be very busy for awhile.


----------



## BobbySteelz

so sweet last weekend that i had to see it again yesterday...well partially because the first time i saw it the theater was so damn loud i missed 30% of the movie...someone at the theater told me about a tony stark contest that was going on as well..


----------



## Richard King

I haven't been to a movie in YEARS, but, maybe it's time. This just opened on Friday in beautiful Zero Beach: http://www.cinemaworldonline.com/vero.asp
http://www.tcpalm.com/news/2008/may/09/online-wwwcinema-worldonlinecom/
I guess Iron Man is one of the first offerings in one of the 11 screens.


----------



## glennb

HDMe said:


> On the not-watching-the-credits front... I've always hated theaters that turn up the lights (some even close the curtains or stop the projector) and hated rude people that would stand up in front of my seat so I couldn't stay and watch.


Most of the time when the credits start rolling that means the movie is over and it's time to leave. 

Do you actually read every single name and job description in the credits ?


----------



## ibglowin

Saw it on Friday PM. For me this movie was 1000X better than any Spiderman and 10 times better than Transformers. I wish Megan Fox could have taken Gwenith Paltrows part!  For me it never drug. The laughs were some of the best in a long long time ("come on this is not the worst thing you have ever caught me doing"). RDjr was perfect for the part. I have been a huge fan of his from back in the days of Ally McBeal. He just has perfect timing and a great sense of humor. The CGI was amazing.

I will be seeing this one again in a few weeks when my daughter comes home from College as well as a blind buy this Xmas on Blu Ray!


----------



## Button Pusher

Richard King said:


> I haven't been to a movie in YEARS, but, maybe it's time. This just opened on Friday in beautiful Zero Beach: http://www.cinemaworldonline.com/vero.asp
> http://www.tcpalm.com/news/2008/may/09/online-wwwcinema-worldonlinecom/
> I guess Iron Man is one of the first offerings in one of the 11 screens.


Once you go Stadium seating you will never go back. The seats rock and recline too! That looks like a nice place to go catch a movie,Richard.


----------



## turey22

i saw the movie last night, was there something after the credit? what did i miss?


----------



## ibglowin

At the end of the credits there is a scene with RDjr and Samuel L. Jackson setting up Ironman 2.


----------



## turey22

oh mayne, i cant believe i missed that!


----------



## BobaBird

Overall, I liked it a lot. Good humor, and I was able to overlook most of the re-writes (Vietnam isn't the contemporary conflict, the first suit had no o/s, Obadiah Stane was an industrial rival, Rhodey didn't come along until years after Pepper Hogan died, Jarvis is a real character (Avengers 201), kept missing the for-the-movie name of the Supreme Headquarters International Espionage Law-enforcement Division, Tony's cover story fabricated by SHIELD) right up until the the very last line before the credits. What?!?!


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I was pleasantly surprised. I avoided this film for two weeks, thinking that the last thing I needed was a second-rate Batman ripoff, especially considering that I was fairly bored by _Batman Begins._

Robert Downey, Jr. was absolutely perfect. He carries with him the weight of his previous days as a manic party boy, and also pulls off the hyper-intelligent mechanical whiz role very well. There was a lot of low humor mixed in, too, and that went perfectly with the tone of the movie.

I hadn't thought of Iron Man since, well, before most of you were born, I'd wager; he always struck me as Marvel's Batman and nothing more. So, any inconsistencies between the comics and the movie were of no consequence to me.

I agree that there were some temporal discrepancies. I'm Mr. Downey's age, give or take, and it was my grandfather who was in the Second World War, not my father. Add to that a scientist at the end of WWII would probably have been born around 1900.

None of that mattered; this was simple fun, a great way to spend two hours (if not $30 for tickets and popcorn.) The special effects (all but the power-generating McGuffin in the chest) were close enough to reality to be resonant, too.

Stan Lee as Hugh Hefner? Really?

Now back to that little dude in Iron Man's chest. Wouldn't it really be better, if you could build one of those dudes, to use it to solve the world's energy problems? Because essentially you could, right? I kept thinking that, but of course that's the point, without that little thing you have no story.

Well done, Marvel... it raises the bar for _The Incredible Hulk_ dramatically.


----------



## DCSholtis

Movie is up for pre order at Amazon.com now. Tentative release date is September sometime.


----------



## Chris Blount

Just saw this today in a local DLP theater.

Very surprised. Not bad at all. I have been getting tired of the constant barrage of comic book movies coming out these day but this one rises to the top. Good action, lots of fun and humorous. I think if it wasn't for Robert Downey Jr, it would have flopped. He was perfect for the part. 

A good summer season movie. Highly recommended.


----------



## Steve615

After reading the following article,I don't think that Robert Downey,Jr. and Christian Bale will be working on any films together anytime soon. :lol:

http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/downey-talks-dark-knight.html


----------



## joshjr

I had high expectations and it delivered beyond what I expected. I liked it very much. I was there opening nite and have since been back to see it as well.


----------



## brandnewhawk

it was okay


----------



## turey22

brandnewhawk said:


> it was okay


WHAT!?! Man it was one of the best movies this summer...other than batman.


----------



## techrep

Better than Batman, better than Spiderman.


----------



## Steve615

An Iron Man widget is now available from Marvel's site for the film.

http://ironmanmovie.marvel.com/widget/


----------



## infyx

I loved Iron Man.
I thought it was a great Movie!


----------



## bobukcat

Looks like conflicting reports on how long the delay will be but there is confirmation that some of the disks they produced would not play in all players so they are recalling them.

http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=1815


----------



## Steve615

Ouch!
Well,whichever way it goes in regards to the release date,it sounds like Paramount made a wise choice by recalling the discs.
Imagine how many folks would have been upset if they ended up with a disc that wouldn't play.


----------



## Steve615

It looks like the Iron Man DVD will be in stores tomorrow.Saw plenty of TV spots for it yesterday during NFL games on CBS.
After doing a little bit of browsing online,it looks like Overstock.com and Circuit City has the lowest prices for these DVD's (DVD,2 Disc Collector's Edition DVD and 2 Disc Blu-Ray) currently.


----------



## BobaBird

Target has available exclusive mask packaging -- the helmet opens to reveal the discs. See the weekly ad pp. 8-9.


----------



## Steve615

BobaBird said:


> Target has available exclusive mask packaging -- the helmet opens to reveal the discs. See the weekly ad pp. 8-9.


That's pretty neat,thanks for the info.
We haven't picked this up yet.It may be time for a trip to Target soon.


----------



## SteveHas

Steve615 said:


> That's pretty neat,thanks for the info.
> We haven't picked this up yet.It may be time for a trip to Target soon.


It is very cool, grabbed mine on Tuesday
very unique


----------



## turey22

SteveHas said:


> It is very cool, grabbed mine on Tuesday
> very unique


Did you get it in Bluray?


----------



## BobaBird

The helmet case is offered for both DVD and Blu-ray.


----------



## Steve615

I picked up one of the Target limited edition packages today on DVD.They didn't have this version of it on Blu-Ray.
When I went to pay for it,it scanned at $16.99.  The price on the shelf was $22.99.
If I had known the price was going to be $16.99,I would have picked up another copy of it.  
I think someone at that particular Target location keyed the wrong price into their computers. :sure:


----------



## Jason Nipp

All the Blu Ray copies of this movie sold out day of release here. And I thought little bo-dunk towns like mine were slow to adopt HD. sigh

Ton's of DVD copies though.... I think this tells a tale to my local retailers.


----------



## curt8403

you'll recall, Tsukuba University professor Yoshiyuki Sankai designed a robotic suit called HAL-5 a few years ago. Production of this handicap-overcomer began back in 2006, and as promised, manufacturer Cyberdyne (not to be confused with Cyberdyne Systems, best known for its genocidal Skynet AI and army of Terminator robots) is finally ready to crank it out in large numbers. 
http://www.engadget.com/2008/10/07/hal-robotic-suit-rental-is-ready-for-tony-stark-wannabes-the-el/


----------



## bobukcat

Jason Nipp said:


> All the Blu Ray copies of this movie sold out day of release here. And I thought little bo-dunk towns like mine were slow to adopt HD. sigh
> 
> Ton's of DVD copies though.... I think this tells a tale to my local retailers.


Based on this news I doubt you were the only person to find the BD version sold-out! I think this bodes very well for the long-term viability of the BD format!

http://www.videobusiness.com/article/CA6602928.html?desc=topstory


----------



## hdtvfan0001

bobukcat said:


> Based on this news I doubt you were the only person to find the BD version sold-out! I think this bodes very well for the long-term viability of the BD format!
> 
> http://www.videobusiness.com/article/CA6602928.html?desc=topstory


It's now not only the all time leader in Blu Ray sales for the first week, but Blu Ray sales as a whole jumped to over 12% of disk sales in total last week for the first time. With new and hot titles starting to come out and continuing through the holidays...if Blu Ray can keep up the numbers at 10% or more....and players continue to drop further....the format will really pick up steam.


----------



## Jason Nipp

bobukcat said:


> Based on this news I doubt you were the only person to find the BD version sold-out! I think this bodes very well for the long-term viability of the BD format!
> 
> http://www.videobusiness.com/article/CA6602928.html?desc=topstory


I finally got it, but I had to get the collectors mask edition. Sigh, I'd rather have a normal case but hey... it's a great movie.


----------



## Steve615

Pretty neat 57 photo slideshow at the following link. 

http://movies.yahoo.com/photos/movie-stills/gallery/1096/iron-man-design-art/fp#photo0

It shows alot of the design/concept art from Iron Man.


----------

